
What would you do in life if money was no object? - mike128
Assuming you’ve got enough money to support yourself till the end of your days and then some, how would you spend your life?<p>I mean after funding all the dreams you might have initially, how would your day to day look like?
======
AwesomeFaic
I'd go back to making games. I've never had the time & money to build the
concepts I've wanted to pursue.

------
kstenerud
I'd work full time on my open source projects. I've got so many ideas that I
couldn't complete them all in a single lifetime. Each one would take 2-3 years
to complete full time, but take 4x that long with a day job.

------
jrepinc
Travel a lot and hack on free/opensource software, especially KDE software.

------
benologist
Open source projects that require no monetization or business model. I'd love
to make a big open source game next.

